# EBJD Grow Out



## cowis (Apr 21, 2010)

This ones for you Alex lol you said you wanted a grow out thread for these guys so hear it is. They are about an inch right now and in a 22g long. They are being fed bloodworms, pellets and tiny bits of prawn.


----------



## AWW (Apr 22, 2010)

Awesome!! Cant wait to see them grow!!


----------



## cowis (Apr 21, 2010)

same man! i hope they turn out well


----------



## macframalama (Apr 17, 2012)

they look ballin cowis, yes sir they do


----------

